# wanting an anatolian shepherd dog for rehoming



## theundertaker (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi, I lost my 13 year old Anatolian shepherd dog in feb of this year 2019, his name was zeus, I loved him so much and I miss him a lot, what im looking for is, has any 1 got a Anatolian shepherd dog for re homing, that they can no longer cope with, age is not essential, would prefer from 2 years but no older than 6 years old, im in the uk on the south coast, east sussex, the dog must be male as I have a akita bitch, she doesn't get on with other bitches, if any 1 can help, it would be appreciated, I have been in Anatolians since 1990 and I know a lot about them, but same time we all learn something different every day, thanks for looking


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

You’ve come to the wrong place, Im afraid. People don’t trade dogs on here.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Ian246 said:


> You've come to the wrong place, Im afraid. People don't trade dogs on here.


It reads to me as if the OP was asking if anyone knew any dogs that were available for rehoming, might be via rescue or private rehomes. Not sure what dog they were going to trade with ?

Dogsblog normally a good resource for searching for rescue dogs by breed but nothing on there... don't know if these can help?

http://www.karasrescue.co.uk/


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

OK. The way it’s worded (to me), the OP is asking if “any 1” has a dog that they want to rehome. That does not exclude rescue centre dogs, but it might not lead to rescue centre dogs - in response someone could, presumably, offer one direct. I’m not sure that ‘rehoming’ dogs outside the rescue centres ‘system with no checks on either party ’ is a good idea, but may be that’s just my view. If it’s done through a rescue centre the prospective owner will hopefully get home checked and the dog itself will hopefullly be assessed so it goes to a suitable home. From the web address you provide, I guess you’re more than familiar with that, so not trying to teach you to suck eggs - sorry, if I appear to be! But doing a deal one to one seems little different (to me at least) to trading a dog which I understand is - rightly - not allowed here. That’s what I was trying to discourage.
Asking on here (and were someone else to pop up with a dog they wanted rid of) runs the risk of circumventing any controls that might exist. I didn’t have time to search online for any breed specific rescue - I’m guessing that ‘theundertaker’ could do that him/herself.
That was my ‘take’ on it, anyway.


----------



## nigel olding (May 29, 2020)

Ian246 said:


> OK. The way it's worded (to me), the OP is asking if "any 1" has a dog that they want to rehome. That does not exclude rescue centre dogs, but it might not lead to rescue centre dogs - in response someone could, presumably, offer one direct. I'm not sure that 'rehoming' dogs outside the rescue centres 'system with no checks on either party ' is a good idea, but may be that's just my view. If it's done through a rescue centre the prospective owner will hopefully get home checked and the dog itself will hopefullly be assessed so it goes to a suitable home. From the web address you provide, I guess you're more than familiar with that, so not trying to teach you to suck eggs - sorry, if I appear to be! But doing a deal one to one seems little different (to me at least) to trading a dog which I understand is - rightly - not allowed here. That's what I was trying to discourage.
> Asking on here (and were someone else to pop up with a dog they wanted rid of) runs the risk of circumventing any controls that might exist. I didn't have time to search online for any breed specific rescue - I'm guessing that 'theundertaker' could do that him/herself.
> That was my 'take' on it, anyway.





theundertaker said:


> Hi, I lost my 13 year old Anatolian shepherd dog in feb of this year 2019, his name was zeus, I loved him so much and I miss him a lot, what im looking for is, has any 1 got a Anatolian shepherd dog for re homing, that they can no longer cope with, age is not essential, would prefer from 2 years but no older than 6 years old, im in the uk on the south coast, east sussex, the dog must be male as I have a akita bitch, she doesn't get on with other bitches, if any 1 can help, it would be appreciated, I have been in Anatolians since 1990 and I know a lot about them, but same time we all learn something different every day, thanks for looking





theundertaker said:


> Hi, I lost my 13 year old Anatolian shepherd dog in feb of this year 2019, his name was zeus, I loved him so much and I miss him a lot, what im looking for is, has any 1 got a Anatolian shepherd dog for re homing, that they can no longer cope with, age is not essential, would prefer from 2 years but no older than 6 years old, im in the uk on the south coast, east sussex, the dog must be male as I have a akita bitch, she doesn't get on with other bitches, if any 1 can help, it would be appreciated, I have been in Anatolians since 1990 and I know a lot about them, but same time we all learn something different every day, thanks for looking


Hi - I have an anatolian sheep dog that we are considering rehoming to the right place - SHE is 4 and is just to powerful for my wife - she is a loving dog with the normal Anatolian sheep dog traits of loyalty and protection of family. We rehomed her from Romania 1.5 years ago and was misled on her size. I love her to bits but is just too big for a ageing pair like myself and my wife. I would be happy to talk about the possibility but it has to be right for you both as she is such a lovely dog.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

nigel olding said:


> Hi - I have an anatolian sheep dog that we are considering rehoming to the right place - SHE is 4 and is just to powerful for my wife - she is a loving dog with the normal Anatolian sheep dog traits of loyalty and protection of family. *We rehomed her from Romania 1.5 years ago and was misled on her size*. I love her to bits but is just too big for a ageing pair like myself and my wife. I would be happy to talk about the possibility but it has to be right for you both as she is such a lovely dog.


Hi Nigel, did you rehome her from a rescue?

If so you would do best to contact them, if they are reputable they will have a contract stating they will take the dog back in the event of an adoption not working out.

If they are not willing to do this then it might be a good idea to find another rescue that can help you rehome her safely by doing homechecks, offering rescue backup, etc.

Private rehomes can work, but there are a lot of dishonest people out there & with the support of a reputable rescue you can minimise this from happening


----------

